# What will we get?



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

I’m sure there is a lot of fun in just waiting to see what the babies look like, but I’m just not that patient. Also, I’m hoping to be able to identify babies and sex them by eye when possible. I have a buff Cochin bantam roo, and I have 6 ladies with whom he mingles. Looks like I’ve got eggs from all of them that are fertile. Can anyone tell me why coloring to expect and if there are any sex link traits in these crosses? I believe that size can vary and will likely be a combination of both bird sizes, so in most of my combos, I’m expecting medium sized offspring (except for my bantam hen’s offspring). Cochin feathering...is that hit or miss? I believe I read that it’s a dominant trait and is passed down to at least 50% of the offspring, so some may have it while others don’t? Only guarantee would be my Cochin bantam hen, right? Main issue is I cannot have any more Roos...

cuckoo Marans x buff Cochin bantam: I believe I read that unless my roo is barred, my cuckoo marans can only pass her barring onto male offspring. So if these babies are all black, then does that mean I’ve got pullets?

black australorp x buff Cochin bantam: I’m assuming a medium sized black offspring with nothing sex linked and maybe feathered feet?

white leghorn x buff Cochin bantam

Sicilian buttercup x buff Cochin bantam

ameracauna x buff Cochin bantam

RIR x buff Cochin bantam

partridge Cochin bantam x buff Cochin bantam


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

While I would love to be able to say this is what you'll get, there's no way I can. And I'm not sure anyone else can either. There are color genes in most breeds that are not expressed until that gene is made dominate by a mating of another with that same gene. 

Peeps are liable to be loose feathered but not as extreme as the cochin parents.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well you could possibly get any color.
Are those the hens breed at the bottom?


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

robin416 said:


> While I would love to be able to say this is what you'll get, there's no way I can. And I'm not sure anyone else can either. There are color genes in most breeds that are not expressed until that gene is made dominate by a mating of another with that same gene.
> 
> Peeps are liable to be loose feathered but not as extreme as the cochin parents.


Thank you, Robin. So far one has hatched. Another is making its way out. The one that has hatched is a cuckoo marans x buff Cochin bantam. I believe it’s a pullet, and she’s decent sized with feathered feet 😍 this was taken right when she hatched, but now that she’s dry, I can see her cute feathered feet. The one working it’s way out is from my Ameracauna. Can’t wait to see that baby!


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Well you could possibly get any color.
> Are those the hens breed at the bottom?


Yes. So I only have one roo - buff Cochin bantam. My ladies are one each of black australorp, cuckoo maran, white leghorn, Sicilian buttercup, RIR, ameracauna, and partridge Cochin bantam. I wasn’t so much wondering color because I want to know color - but was wondering if any of these would indicate sex based upon color. For example, my cuckoo maran chick is solid black. If I understand correctly, unless roo is barred, hen can only pass barring on to male offspring. If that’s accurate, then baby #1 is a pullet.


----------

